# Where to get super blonde



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I just checked Lee Valley's website and they only have orange shellac flakes. Anyone know of a place in London or North (hwy 4) where I can get super blonde shellac flakes? Thanks!


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey give Jeff at Wood Essence a call
I know he has a distribution center in Ontario somewhere.His shipping is usually really cheap

Here is what he carries
Shellac


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Yup, Wood Essence ships to me from Oakville. They ship twice a week if I recall correctly.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks...got them bookmarked.


----------



## mikemcnerney (Jul 28, 2008)

*superblonde*

You could try goudey in toronto. They used to make shellac up fresh every few months.
I can't help but wonder what you are hoping for. I tried super & ultra blonde & I found them to be the same colour on spruce, which was a light amber. If you are looking for something really clear & no amber I suspect you will have to go with nitro or waterbase.
Mike mcnerney, otttawa


----------



## sowk1 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Shellac*

I have french polished a few guitars and I also could not find the blonde shellac. I tried the Lee Valley product but eventually I purchased some from Hong Kong on the web. I have been totally satified with both products. 

French polish is lots of fun!

David


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Put my order in today with Jeff at Wood Essence.

http://www.woodessence.com/shellacdefault.html

Nice guy


----------



## bevins (Mar 4, 2010)

What is the different with waxed shellac and non-waxed shellac besides the obvious. I read somewhere non-waxed shellac is used as a sealer. correct? I want to do french polish finishes over dyed wood. Should I use waxed or non-waxed. I never used it so I don't know.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

non-waxed, or de waxed


----------



## bevins (Mar 4, 2010)

yes, but whats the difference? Do you use waxed on the finish coat or on all coats? What does it do to the finish?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

bevins said:


> What is the different with waxed shellac and non-waxed shellac besides the obvious. I read somewhere non-waxed shellac is used as a sealer. correct? I want to do french polish finishes over dyed wood. Should I use waxed or non-waxed. I never used it so I don't know.


im not an expert on french polishing by any stretch of the imagination, but if using shellac as a sealer, you want to use de-waxed, because nothing will stick to a waxed shellac. a shellac without wax is excellent, because most everything will stick to it, you can top it with whatever you want.


----------

